# Any ideas or info about this frame?



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I've had this a few years now, bought from someone in Holland.

It's geometry leads me to think it may have been custom made for someone with a really long torso. I'm 6'1" and it's too big for me really.

The S/N does not match any format on the Merckx number site & I wrote to the factory and never got any answer.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

Since it has a number hanger, I'm guessing it was a special order pro-built bike, and that's why the serial may not match up??


Drool. That's gorgeous with C-Record Delta. 


Robert


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Funny Bike*

what used to be a TT frame
certain eras ran a 650 front wheel
and yes they are referred to as 'Funny Bike' like a "Funny Car'


----------

